# Out of the Blue Bass fishing Tournament RIGHT NOW!



## Jim (May 14, 2010)

*Congrats to Dyeguy1212 for winning this spur of the moment Tournament!*

All it took to win this was the fish he caught here: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=140234#p140234


----------



## Jim (May 14, 2010)

*Rules:*
1, Go fishing with legal methods. Live bait is OK, snagging is not.
2, Take a picture with the fish with some sort of knife or pliers in the picture.
3, Biggest bass Wins. I will judge and scrutinize the pictures to see who has the biggest bass, and I am good. :LOL2: 
4, Contest starts NOW and Ends Sunday night 8PM Eastern 5/16/2010. 
5, One entry per contestant, all pictures must be submitted here by date listed above.
*6, Open to all members who have made at least 10 posts before this time....and I WILL CHECK!*
Species allowed: Largemouth, smallmouth, or spotted.

Here is the catch. I am going fishing too. :shock: If I catch the biggest bass this weekend, you all lose. 8) 

So go get them. All it takes is one cast to win. :mrgreen: 

Winner will win a nice Rapala Skitter Pop(Pink or purple) and some football jigs and maybe a TB spinnerbait, 1 package of JDBaits plastics of my choice, and a custom painted BYOB lure.

A killer prize pack for doing nothing but fishing In my opinion.

Disclaimer: All rules and contests can change because.

If I missed something or you have any questions, let me know.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 14, 2010)

Any bass? Like can I win with a Striped Bass? 




PLEASE! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (May 14, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> Any bass? Like can I win with a Striped Bass?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[-X Your killing me.

Largemouth, smallmouth, or spotted. 8)


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 14, 2010)

And I'm out of town this weekend!

](*,) 

(this may give me incentive to sneak away from work early this afternoon, though :lol: )


----------



## poolie (May 14, 2010)

I was on the fence about fishing this weekend, but t-storms be darned... I'm going.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (May 14, 2010)

Same here poolie.They are calling for rain to the south,so north it is. MarkTwainLake tomorrow.


----------



## huntinfool (May 14, 2010)

DANG-IT! I just got back. I guess now I will have to try and go again!


----------



## bAcKpAiN (May 14, 2010)

Very busy weekend for me, so doubt I will get to fish... But I just had to say. JIM IS THE MAN!
Go get em' boys and girls. =D>


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 14, 2010)

Look out guys... if Lake Orion is hopping like it was last week, I've got this one in the bag. Hopefully the colder temps kept things right where they were 8)


----------



## jigster60 (May 14, 2010)

I would have taken pics of the 3 I caught today but my pliers were bigger than the bass were :LOL2: ...........................................JIGGY


----------



## shamoo (May 14, 2010)

jigster60 said:


> I would have taken pics of the 3 I caught today but my pliers were bigger than the bass were :LOL2: ...........................................JIGGY


 :LOL2: :roflmao: Good luck jiggy


----------



## cali27 (May 14, 2010)

jigster60 said:


> I would have taken pics of the 3 I caught today but my pliers were bigger than the bass were :LOL2: ...........................................JIGGY




Jiggy that honestly has me laughing out loud by myself right now. :lol:


----------



## poolie (May 14, 2010)

jigster60 said:


> I would have taken pics of the 3 I caught today but my pliers were bigger than the bass were :LOL2: ...........................................JIGGY



That's okay Jiggy, last weekend I caught a bream on a spinnerbait and the spinnerbait was about the same size as the bream. How it managed to get the hook its mouth I'll never know. When I set the hook it came flying out of the water and landed about 20 foot on the other side of the boat.


----------



## wasilvers (May 15, 2010)

jigster60 said:


> I would have taken pics of the 3 I caught today but my pliers were bigger than the bass were :LOL2: ...........................................JIGGY



At least you got 3, I only got 1, about the same size as my pliers. 

:?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 15, 2010)

Caught quite a few lunkers today, but nothing beat my first. I have a chance to get on the water tomorrow so I'm going to have to withhold the pic until then :wink:


----------



## Bubba (May 15, 2010)

Dang! And I just caught a 13lb bass today, but just now saw this post and didn't get a pic of it.  :---)


----------



## cali27 (May 15, 2010)

Bubba said:


> Dang! And I just caught a 13lb bass today, but just now saw this post and didn't get a pic of it.  :---)



stripers aren't allowed anyways!


----------



## cali27 (May 15, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Caught quite a few lunkers today, but nothing beat my first. I have a chance to get on the water tomorrow so I'm going to have to withhold the pic until then :wink:



under or over 5lb. Cmon dye just a hint


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 15, 2010)

cali27 said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > Caught quite a few lunkers today, but nothing beat my first. I have a chance to get on the water tomorrow so I'm going to have to withhold the pic until then :wink:
> ...



Approaching 5.. I've been catching some huge ones for MI. Its tough competing against all the southern guys :-({|=


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 15, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> cali27 said:
> 
> 
> > dyeguy1212 said:
> ...


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 15, 2010)

Disregard the above.


By the way, what happened to the edit button? I had something witty to say and it got botched. :|


----------



## Brine (May 15, 2010)

I see the edit button


----------



## poolie (May 15, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Its tough competing against all the southern guys :-({|=



Well this southern boy zero'd today. Hopefully the weather will cooperate tomorrow for the final stretch.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 15, 2010)

Brine said:


> I see the edit button



Where at? I have a quote button and report button at the top right of every post, with no edit option.


----------



## Bubba (May 16, 2010)

cali27 said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> > Dang! And I just caught a 13lb bass today, but just now saw this post and didn't get a pic of it.  :---)
> ...




Who said it was a striper? :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Bugpac (May 16, 2010)

How long we got left, I been in the hospital since thurs morning, Id much rather been fishing, I may get out today yet...


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 16, 2010)

Well I guess I'll break the ice. I'll let you guys guess the weight, but she sure was long. Unfortunately for me, the pic didn't do her much justice. You guys will have to compare her with the overall size of the livewell to get a good feel.


If this were a rockbass tourney, I'd be winning  Caught two huge ones today, which was great because we were out to catch lunch. In combo with some back straps, it was the manliest meal I've had in quite a while :lol:


----------



## lswoody (May 16, 2010)

Well here is mine, ain't much be here goes.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 16, 2010)

5 minutes... gulp... anyone else [-o<


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (May 16, 2010)

Here's mine


----------



## poolie (May 16, 2010)

Nice fish guys! Jim... where's your entry?

Had the objective been to catch as many 8"-10" bass as possible, I would have no doubt won. They were schooling all over the lake and it was almost impossible *not* to catch one. 

Oh well, the Out of the Blue tournament got me out on the lake this weekend, and that was prize enough


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 16, 2010)

S&MFISH said:


> Here's mine



Was that on time? Says 31 minutes ago, and its 8:33... :wink:


----------



## poolie (May 16, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Brine said:
> 
> 
> > I see the edit button
> ...



I think Jim must have disabled the ability to edit your posts on this thread because it is for the tournament. I see the edit button on all my other posts, just not here.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 16, 2010)

Ahhh that must be the problem.. I though I was losing it!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 16, 2010)

thought*


man I wish I could edit me posts.... :mrgreen:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 16, 2010)

my*

And no, that wasn't intentional. I'm done posting.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (May 16, 2010)

According to the clock on my computer it was straight up 7;00pm.When it finally registered the post is up in the air.


----------



## lswoody (May 16, 2010)

S&MFISH said:


> According to the clock on my computer it was straight up 7;00pm.When it finally registered the post is up in the air.



I say you're good to go.


----------



## lswoody (May 16, 2010)

The rules say post by 8:00 pm eastern time, which is 7:00 your and my time. So you made it.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 16, 2010)

I don't really mind, cause I think I won either way :wink: . 


But by saying 8 Eastern, that normally means the tournament ends at 8pm eastern for the entire world, not 8 eastern, 8 central, and 8 pacific.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 16, 2010)

Edit, nevermind, i think you guys have it straight.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (May 16, 2010)

If your going to squabble over milliseconds or a slow computer,I'll just withdraw my entry.Now there are no disputes,even though you got an extra hour to do your thing.Congrats on your win,Dyeguy.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (May 16, 2010)

How long was your fish anyway.Can't tell from the pic, with the fish on top of the tape.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 16, 2010)

Or we could all lose our cool over some stupid free baits. I'm just joking around man, so cool it.

I'm not saying you shouldnt have a chance, I'm just saying why wait until the last possible second to submit an entry, and leave it up to fate? IMO, you're in. I'd rather beat two people than one. :lol:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (May 16, 2010)

How long was your fish anyway.Can't tell from the pic, with the fish on top of the tape.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 16, 2010)

Jim will be the judge of length, and overall size :beer:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (May 16, 2010)

I didn,t wait till the last minute on purpose.That's what happens when you fish a lake that is all two- lane highway to get to and you get behind a bunch of dumb-arses who can't even do the speed limit.That extra 20 mins. cost me.OH well.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 16, 2010)

S&MFISH said:


> I didn,t wait till the last minute on purpose.That's what happens when you fish a lake that is all two- lane highway to get to and you get behind a bunch of dumb-arses who can't even do the speed limit.That extra 20 mins. cost me.OH well.



I say you're in then. Close enough.


----------



## cali27 (May 17, 2010)

This was fun, even though the 3 i caught today were about 10 inches. Nothing worth posting.

No arguing so Jim throws more of these!

I think Dyeguy just squeeked out the win.


----------



## Jim (May 17, 2010)

From the careful scrutiny of all the pictures, it looks like Dyeguy did win this by a hair! Good job bud =D> 


For the next one I am going to make the time that the pictures need to be in is by Midnight of your time zone. I was not even thinking. 8PM Eastern is 4-5 out on the west coast. Lesson learned. 

*Everyone who submitted a picture is going to get a TinBoats Spinnerbait. Thanks for playing!* :beer:


----------



## Jim (May 17, 2010)

Oh and for those that want to know or care :LOL2: .......

Saturday morning I hired a guy to come over and split wood in my yard. I had 5 trees cut down. I was helping him when I threw my back out lifting a log. I have not been able to move since. :LOL2: So like it always is, Jim did not get to fish this weekend.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (May 17, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your back Jim.Hope you get to feeling better soon.


Congrats Dyeguy.After scrutinizing the photo some more,looks like it was more than just a hair.Nice fish!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (May 17, 2010)

Thanks Jim.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (May 17, 2010)

congrats dye guy.

i forgot the dang camera this weekend though i think my 2lb'r wouldnt of won it anyways


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 17, 2010)

Thanks guys, and thanks Jim, I appreciate the opportunity. Plus this is the first time I've ever won something on TinBoats! :mrgreen:


----------



## russ010 (May 17, 2010)

I caught one fish on Saturday during our tourney... an 8 POUNDER!!! wait...



I mean an 8 incher #-o - and the bad thing is, I felt something hit my crankbait set the hook and nothing was there. Reeled it on in and I was talking to Tiffany in the back of the boat and just reeling it out of the water she says "you've got a minnow!" I looked at her then at my crankbait, and apparently I had just snagged him because the Spin Tech hooks I was using wouldn't let go of him


Great job guys - glad y'all were able to put some in the boat. The fish down here are acting crazy from all the weather we've been having


----------



## cyberflexx (May 17, 2010)

I was doing a club tourny on saturday, caught one a little over 15inches, forgot to take a picture before I released him at the weigh in.. Drats!


----------



## wasilvers (May 17, 2010)

Congrats to all those who got pictures! Way to go! 

Wish I could have gotten out myself, but the work never stops. I did some carpet on my boat though. You know, carpeting was REALLY easy compared to the rest of what I did. Who would have guessed.


----------



## Truckmechanic (May 17, 2010)

Jim, hope you get to feelin better soon. 

Congrats dyeguy. 

Next time I hope I'm not out of town. I didn't find out until Saturday night it was going on then then I had to help unpack and get laundry caught up Sunday, the wife wouldn't let me go fishing. :lol:


----------



## FishingCop (May 17, 2010)

Congrats Dyeguy =D> 

Jim, Take care of your back - hope you're up and around again soon...... [-o<


----------



## fish devil (May 17, 2010)

:twisted: Congrats on the win Dyeguy!!! =D>


----------



## Brine (May 17, 2010)

Congrats Dyeguy =D>


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 17, 2010)

Thanks fellas


----------



## lswoody (May 17, 2010)

Jim said:


> From the careful scrutiny of all the pictures, it looks like Dyeguy did win this by a hair! Good job bud =D>
> 
> 
> For the next one I am going to make the time that the pictures need to be in is by Midnight of your time zone. I was not even thinking. 8PM Eastern is 4-5 out on the west coast. Lesson learned.
> ...




Thanks Jim!!!! Hope your back gets better. Will send you a pm with my address. Congrats Dyeguy!!!! Thanks again, Scott Woody


----------



## huntinfool (May 18, 2010)

We ending up getting almost 6 inches of rain on Saturday and another 2-3 on Sunday. So no fishing for us. 
Congrats to Dyguy!


----------



## BassNBob (May 18, 2010)

Congrats Dyeguy on you win.

Jim, sorry about you hurting your back, hope you recover quickly.


----------



## lswoody (May 19, 2010)

2 days after this tour and look at what I catch!!!!!!!!!! 5#s 3 ozs.!!!!!!!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (May 20, 2010)

Nice PIG!


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 20, 2010)

Congrats on the win.

I got to run to the lake for about 2 hours before I had to pack and catch a plane. I also got sidetracked catching bluegill and shellcrackers after they started hitting the lizard that I was pitching trying to win this tournament. :lol:


----------



## lswoody (May 21, 2010)

S&MFISH said:


> Nice PIG!



Thanks SMF!!!!!!!


----------



## shamoo (May 22, 2010)

Congrats Dyeguy =D>


----------

